# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  ایجاد AVI

## Neeloofar

سلام
 شاید این سئوال جاش اینجا نباشه ولی جایی دیگه ای پیدا نکردم و بیشتر به اینجا مربوط میشه.
 یک سری فایلهای AVI هستند که در صورت استفاده در وی بی توسط MS Animation بکگراند آنها دیده نیمشه. من میخوام این گونه فایلهای AVI را ایجاد کنم ولی با هر نرم افزاری که اینکاررو میکنم دارای بک گراند هست. یک برنامه ای هم خود ویژال بیسیک داره به نام AVIEDIT با اون هم نمیشه.
کسی تا حالا کار کرده؟

----------


## vahab_vb

مثلا میخواید کاری کنید که اگر BackGround اون مثلا صوتی بود. تمامی رنگهای صورتی از بین بره و نابود بشه ؟
درسته ؟

----------


## Neeloofar

دقیقا
من فایلهایی دارم که بک گراند آنها مشکی ابی قرمز صورتی و غیره است و در هنگام استفاده بخودی خود بکگراند آن محو میشود. ولی اونایی که خودم درست میکنم اصلا محو نمیشه.(حتی با رعایت رنگ بکگراند آن که یکسان و همرنگ نمونه هایی که دارم باشه).

----------


## vahab_vb

مثلا من میخوام یک فرم با ویژوال بیسیک درست کنم که اون فرمه بشکل یک خرگوش باشه که داره میدوه، پس میرم و یک فایل AVI از اون میسازم و اون قسمتی رو که نمیخوام توی صفحه بیاد رو اطرافش رو مثلا صورتی یا سبز یا ... میکنم. و به برنامم میگم که مثلا رنگ سبز رو از بین ببرش. ولی باید تمام جزئیات رو بگم. یعنی RGB اون رنگ رو بدقت بدم و دقت هم بکنم که حتما اون رنگ سبز در تمام قسمتهای که من میخوام نباشن، RGB اون یکسان باشه.
من برای اینکار از همون کامپوننتی استفاده میکنم که شما استفاده میکنید. ولی من با API اون رنگها رو به راحتی بر میدارم. نمیدونم شما چرا نمیتونید ؟؟؟!!!
مثلا یه بار از خودم توی تاریکی فیلمبرداری کردم. و رنگ سیاه رو بهش دادم. خیلی با مزه شده بود.
اگر خواستید بگید تا کد API اون رو اگر ندارید بهتون بدم.

----------


## Neeloofar

نه!

کاری که شما میکنید فرق داره.
به این مثال توجه کنید:
انیمیشنی که فایل رو پاک میکنه بدون بکگراند هست و انیمیشن MyVideo بکگراند اون حذف نمیشه.
.
.

----------


## vahab_vb

:متعجب:   بله ، من تمامی خصوصیتهای رنگیشونو بررسی کردم. و هیچی نقطه متفاوتی از نظر رنگی در اونها نبود. درست میگید. منم اشتباه فکر کرده بودم. خیلی خیلی عجیبه !!!
ولی تنها چیزی که باعث میشه این دو تا در نمایش با هم فرق کنن طرز ساخت اونهاست. 
مثل اینکه یکی با فرمت خاصی و دیگری با فرمت دیگه ای بصورت AVI در اومده و این باعث میشه که نگارش قدیمی این کامپوننت اون امکان رو که میگید پشتیبانی نکنه.
به نظر من برای اینکه توی همه چیز جواب بده ، بهتره که شما فایل  AVI خودتون رو در نرم افزارهای قدیمی ، نگارشهای قدیمی از Primire یا Flash یا Camtasia و ... بسازید و یا اگر هم جدید هستند در زمان ذخیره اونها از استاندارد ذخیره سازی قدیمی استفاده کنید.
یه نگاهی به عکسی که فرستادم بندازید تا تفاوتهای بسیار تابلوی این دوتا فایل AVI رو ببینید:

----------


## Neeloofar

بله درسته. باید برنامه‌ای باشه که بتونه با فرمت MS-RLE فایل AVI تولید کنه. منم اون برنامه رو میخوام. یا برنامه ای که بتونه یک فایل AVI رو با فرمت MS-RLE بالا فشرده کنه. حتی AVIEdit که محصول خود MS هست این اجازه رو نمیده ولی اجازه میده یک فایل با این فرمت فقط ویرایش جزیی بشه.

 بهر حال اگه کسی نرم افزاری رو میشناسه معرفی کنه!

----------


## vahab_vb

با Camtasia مطمئناً میشه، درسته که خروجی ای بصورت AVI داره، ولی AVI خالی نیست. چندین حالت مختلف داره، که میتونید قدیمیترینشو انتخاب کنید.
یعنی وقتی میزنید AVI باید تنظیمات Advance مربوط به AVI رو بیارید. و طبق استانداردهای قدیمی مایکروسافت، Set کنید.
مطمئنا جواب میده.
اینکار رو تمام نرم افزارها میکنن، ولی شما باید تنظیمات ذخیرش رو درست انجام بدید

----------


## Neeloofar

اولا مگه این فرمت  MS-RLE قدیمی شده که شما میگید قدیمی.
ثانیا همه نرم افزار تنظیمات مربوطه رو دارند فقط فرمت  MS-RLE تو لیستشون نیست.

----------


## vahab_vb

توی اینترنت در مورد نرم افزار AutoPlay Media Studio 4.0 جستجو کنید حتما اینکارو میکنه.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر برید به آدرس زیر :
http://www.indigorose.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5372

----------


## Neeloofar

> توی اینترنت در مورد نرم افزار AutoPlay Media Studio 4.0 جستجو کنید حتما اینکارو میکنه.
> برای اطلاعات بیشتر برید به آدرس زیر :
> http://www.indigorose.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5372


 خیلی ممنون از توجه شما. لطف کردید. :لبخند:

----------


## sjj

Ulead Video Studio قابلیت ایجاد AVI با هر مشخصاتی رو داره. 
راستی اگه از  AVI برای لوگو یا یه همچین چیزی می خواید استفاده کنید،بنده GIF رو پیشنهاد می کنم.در ضمن شما می تونید مستقیما فایل AVI رو به GIF تبدیل کنید(با نرم افزار Ulead Gif Animator )

----------


## Neeloofar

از شما هم ممنون. ترجیح میدم AVI کار کنم.
تست میکنم و نتیجه رو میگم.

----------


## sjj

به هر حال GIF هیچ مشکلی با Transparent بودن backGround نداره.ولی از قدیم هم گفتن صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند!

----------


## vahab_vb

راس میگن، چرا GIF استفاده نمیکنید. فرقی نداره که مگه میخواید فیلم سینمایی پخش کنید ؟

----------


## Neeloofar

> راس میگن، چرا GIF استفاده نمیکنید. فرقی نداره که مگه میخواید فیلم سینمایی پخش کنید ؟


 از همه ممنون.
 بله Gif هم میشه. ولی استفاده از اون در برنامه:
 در حالتی که برنامه برای مدت زیادی روی یک خط قفل میکنه دیگه GIF عمل نمیکنه.
ولی تجربه نشون داده AVI به کار خودش ادامه میده.

(یک نکته دیگه اینکه بلد نیستم با GIF تصاویر متحرک با کیفیتی ایجاد کنم. و نمیخوام وقتی هم صرف یاد گرفتن این کار بکنم :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------

